# Need help installing speakers in 1993 Nissan Pathfinder SE



## oak (Sep 17, 2005)

Hello,

I am wanting to install a pair of Alpine Type-R component speakers and Type-S component speakers in my 1993 Nissan Pathfinder SE but I am not sure how to access the front speakers. I know how to take off the rear speakers but the front speakers have me a little stumped. I don't want to start doing things and messing up my door panel, trying to access the speakers so can anyone help me that has installed speakers on this year and model of Pathfinder?

Another question I have is about the tweeters in front of the vehicle. How do you take off the grilles that are guarding them.

I'll appreciate any assistance.

Jeremy


----------



## 95'BlackP-Finder (Nov 24, 2005)

Well..My 1995 Pathy XE has 5X7's all the way around....just take you a flat screwdriver, pop off the rear grille covers...should be two screws holding in the speakers under there...Now for the fronts..and panels...it's alittle harder...you got little plastic studs that hold on the door panel....unscrew your door lock stem.....and start poppin them loose..be careful they are easily broken..i think you have to take loose your arm rest and power control on the door...then just unscrew and unpop...speakers are they along with a crap load of plastic and glue...Peace..


----------

